# First one finished! Manzanita Natural



## Shawn (Aug 5, 2011)

This is the first slingshot I've completed.

It's Manzanita with bands from Bill Hayes.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's nice, I like it!!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

i am so liking that!!!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

the contrast it fantastic!


----------



## PeterG (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks great! I love the texture on that wood.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Perfect .


----------



## Shawn (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the love. 
The branch was half alive and half dead (dark areas). The internet taught me that manzanita darkens naturally if it dies while still in the ground (won't darken if you cut a piece off) so I was stoked to find this fork.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Stout looking fork, beautiful contrast, well done Shawn.
Philly


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

That piece of wood never looked better, really like what you have made.

Al


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

wooooow!!! BEEEIIIIUUUUTEEEIIIFULLL!!!

awesome work!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like it


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

so perfect.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Shawn,
Very nice natural. I love the colors and contrast of this wood. This is the first one, I just wonder how the number 50 would look like. Nice job and please keep sharing with us.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> Shawn,
> Very nice natural. I love the colors and contrast of this wood. This is the first one, I just wonder how the number 50 would look like. Nice job and please keep sharing with us.


i agree.. it is really really nice.
really.

trade me your next one or your tenth if you prefer.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is an exceptionally pretty piece of wood and you more than did it justice. One for the books!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good job with a beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

Now that is pretty! Congrats for making your fist ss and such a nice one at that!
The scenery just adds to the beauty of the picture.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I wish I had wood like that in my place...


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Manzanita is beautiful and communicates force. Great, I love it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That came out great! I am jealous!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 5, 2011)

This goes without saying but I'll say it anyway - I never would have been able to get the little guy done like i did without reading many posts and looking at even more photographs. It was looking at all the great work you folks put out that inspired me to give it a try. Just finished #3 - antler natural with wrapped leather handle - will shoot it for the first time tomorrow at Gavin's BD party.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

whoa number three!


----------

